# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Mejor cartomago

## joako357

Para ustedes cual es el mejor cartomago??

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo.




 Es broma, sólo soy el 5 o el sexto  8).




 La pregunta es complicada de contestar, porque dices que quien es el mejor cartomago, pero en ¿base a qué?  ¿Manipulación? ¿creatividad? ¿espectáculo? ¿habilidad?, ¿actual? ¿de todos los tiempos? ¿del mundo? ¿de alguna zona en concreto?.

 No conozco a todos los cartomagos del mundo ni tampoco a todos los que ha habido. Así que es difícil de contestar.

----------


## joepc

> Yo.


Yo pensaba responder lo mismo, *eidanyoson*.
Para mi todo el que hace magia es un gran mago, tendra sus defectos y sus virtudes, pero si me hace pasar un buen rato para mi ya es un gran mago.
Para mi siempre ha sido un referente mágico en todas las disciplinas que tocaba el Maestro, Dai Vernon.
Y en la actualidad, tal vez Gabi seria un buen referente como estudioso de la magia.

----------


## YaGo

El buscador te contestará seguro...

(Es que ya uno no aguanta más)

----------


## joako357

> Yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Es broma, sólo soy el 5 o el sexto  8).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo pregunto en base a todo, para mi creo que también, Vernon

----------


## Norberto

Sin duda Vernon es muy importante en la magia, pero me parece que Don Arturo ha sido el "padre" de muchas cosas trascendentes en la cartomagia moderna... me quedo con Ascanio.

----------


## CeReuS

Tamariz. Sin duda. 

Si vierais todo lo que a hecho por este arte, y sigue haciendo... Un Genio. Y ademas muy buen humorista.

----------


## Chichomaremoto

Cereus Ya te daras cuenta cuando lleves mas años de que tamariz solo es un mordisquito en el mundo de la magia pero muy importante, al igual que ascanio etc... pero cada uno elige segun sus gustos(por ejemlplo uno se quedará con gary kurtz por que le gusta el mentalismo a otro allan ackerman porque me gusta ser un tahur...) segun mis gustos no he decidido aun si darwin ortiz o ed Marlo(este a sido segun magic castle una cuspide en la historia de la cartomagia)

----------


## CeReuS

> Cereus Ya te daras cuenta cuando lleves mas años de que tamariz solo es un mordisquito en el mundo de la magia pero muy importante, al igual que ascanio etc... pero cada uno elige segun sus gustos(por ejemlplo uno se quedará con gary kurtz por que le gusta el mentalismo a otro allan ackerman porque me gusta ser un tahur...) segun mis gustos no he decidido aun si darwin ortiz o ed Marlo(este a sido segun magic castle una cuspide en la historia de la cartomagia)


Cierto es... pues si.

Tienez razon, weno, pero ya que estoy, tb decir que Dani DaOrtiz es muy bueno tambien, bunisimo. Y Rene Lavand... tiene mucho merito...

Eso opino... ya que Tamariz y DaOrtiz son los que más me gustan. Pero como he dicho, tienes razon y tan solo son una parte de la magia, iimportante, pero solo una parte.

----------


## magicjosema

a mi el que mas me gusta aunque no sea el mejor ni mucho menos es tamariz porque cuando lo veo actuar me hace pasar mejores ratos que con otros magos y me divierte mucho

----------


## franky1234

El peor juego del mundo , pasando por las manos de tamariz, te impresiona.

----------


## Babylon

> a mi el que mas me gusta aunque no sea el mejor ni mucho menos es tamariz porque cuando lo veo actuar me hace pasar mejores ratos que con otros magos y me divierte mucho


No es el mejor ni mucho menos? No se que le ves de malo a tamariz pero para mi es un maestro

----------


## Poppy

Pepe Carrol

----------


## themagician

> Iniciado por magicjosema
> 
> a mi el que mas me gusta aunque no sea el mejor ni mucho menos es tamariz porque cuando lo veo actuar me hace pasar mejores ratos que con otros magos y me divierte mucho
> 
> 
> No es el mejor ni mucho menos? No se que le ves de malo a tamariz pero para mi es un maestro


El decir que hay magos mejores que él no significa que sea malo.  :-o

----------


## Iván Manso

Para mí sin ningún género de duda Frank Fanshawe, y seguirá siéndolo.

----------


## Javier Milo

Es imposible decir uno solo, yo me quedo con tres: Juan Tamariz, toda una vida dedicada a las cartas y su toque personal. Rene Lavand, poeta de cartomagia que ademas tuvo que innovar ya que tiene una sola mano y por ultimo como olvidar a Pepe Carroll que aunque ya no esta entre nosotros siempre perdurara sus 52 amantes.

----------


## azegarra

> Cereus Ya te daras cuenta cuando lleves mas años de que tamariz solo es un mordisquito en el mundo de la magia pero muy importante, al igual que ascanio etc... pero cada uno elige segun sus gustos(por ejemlplo uno se quedará con gary kurtz por que le gusta el mentalismo a otro allan ackerman porque me gusta ser un tahur...) segun mis gustos no he decidido aun si darwin ortiz o ed Marlo(este a sido segun magic castle una cuspide en la historia de la cartomagia)


Yo llevo año y medio en esto, y tengo que confesar, que pienso mas o menos igual, a mi Tamariz me parece un buen mago, un excelente mago, pero no he visto algo que me pueda decir que es el mejor a pesar de todos los comentarios del foro. Pienso que es por que en lo que he visto abusa del uso de la mnemonica. He visto una sesion en Youtube que es algo de "EL loco de la colina", o algo asi para esforzarme en entender su brillantez,, pero me decepciono un poco.

QUiza en el FLASOMA del 2009, lo podre apreciar mejor (ya me inscribi!!!), y entender la admiración de los compañeros.

Y de lo poco que he visto y leido, no se si sera el mjor, pero el mas brillante por sus creaciones y ejecuciones es Pepe Carrol, un genio. Su libro es una belleza ya he estudiado dos juegos que son brillantes, superlativos.

No conozco nada de Ed Marlo,  ni Darwin Ortiz, pero veo Chicho, de acuerdo a tu post,  que son de nivel avanzado. Ya me estudie (no domino), toda la GEC (1,2,3,4), y me ha quedado pendiente las Clasificaciónes, a pesar que he practicado muchas horas, porque casi nunca la uso, mas empleo el BOTTOM DEAL. Bueno espero algun dia conocer algo de tus paradigmas, mientras tanto como repito: 

PEPE CARROL

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Pues siento discrepar bastante, a mi Tamariz no me parece ningun mordisquito en el mundo de la magia, yo lo veo mas como un bocado de un tiburón blanco hambriento (chan chan chan chan, tirururi)  

Bromas aparte, Tamariz es una figura insustituible por muchas razones. Yo tengo mi opinion sobre el, pero a mi me basta con escuchar lo que dicen de el grandisimos magos, para saber que tan solo soy capaz de comprender una pequeña parte de su figura. 

Tamariz es de los magos que he visto, de lejos,  el que tenia más y mejor estudiada cada cosa que hacia, a todos los niveles: técnica, psicología, timing, comunicación... ... ... a parte de que con el te meas de risa. No se trata de que haga faros, saltos invisiles, requete empalmes... (que los hace, y vaya si los hace) sino que hace exactamente lo que hay que hacer.

Los mejores momentos en magia me los ha regalado este fenomeno (que me perdonen DaOrtiz, Gea, Gabi, Helder...)


Luego estan sus libros, su humor, y un sin fin de cosas....


un saludo

----------


## elmanu

René Lavand es fantastico.

----------


## eidanyoson

Azegarra, verás cuando estudies (y eso que no se puede) a Malini...  :shock:

----------


## Chichomaremoto

Es cierto Tamariz hará historia junto a Marlo, Hofzinser, S.W. Erdnase, Dai Vernon, Leigzip, Tenkai...

----------


## Ethone

> Iniciado por Chichomaremoto
> 
> Cereus Ya te daras cuenta cuando lleves mas años de que tamariz solo es un mordisquito en el mundo de la magia pero muy importante, al igual que ascanio etc... pero cada uno elige segun sus gustos(por ejemlplo uno se quedará con gary kurtz por que le gusta el mentalismo a otro allan ackerman porque me gusta ser un tahur...) segun mis gustos no he decidido aun si darwin ortiz o ed Marlo(este a sido segun magic castle una cuspide en la historia de la cartomagia)
> 
> 
> Yo llevo año y medio en esto, y tengo que confesar, que pienso mas o menos igual, a mi Tamariz me parece un buen mago, un excelente mago, pero no he visto algo que me pueda decir que es el mejor a pesar de todos los comentarios del foro. Pienso que es por que en lo que he visto abusa del uso de la mnemonica. He visto una sesion en Youtube que es algo de "EL loco de la colina", o algo asi para esforzarme en entender su brillantez,, pero me decepciono un poco.
> 
> QUiza en el FLASOMA del 2009, lo podre apreciar mejor (ya me inscribi!!!), y entender la admiración de los compañeros.
> 
> ...


Yo opinaba lo mismo que tu (ojo, no quiero hacer de profesor, ni mucho menos), y es porque Tamariz hace muchos... Como decirlos... Juegos de principiante (eso sí, con detalles muy buenos y añadiendole las pistas falsas y tal...).

Eso me llevo a pensar una cosa: ¿Es mejor mago el que más sorprende al espectador (aunque sea con un juego sencillo)? ¿O aquel que sorprende igual a magos que a profanos?

Yo de momento también me quedo con Carroll, seguido de Tamariz y DaOrtiz.

PD: Solo conozco a Tamariz de Youtube, y casi siempre veo realizar juegos teoricamente fáciles y juegos con la Mnemónica. Pero últimamente he visto un par de videos (navajas...) que NPI :roll:.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ya que existe el blog, lo "usemos"

http://blogdemagia.com/2008/05/21/lo...-juan-tamariz/

----------


## MagicEzquerro

para mi tamariz i pepe carrol

----------


## mago_pianista

Creo que el merito de tamariz muchas veces no es tanto las tecnicas usadas, si no el efecto conseguido, creo que nadie conseguiria un efecto tan bestial con un juego simple o dificil como el....
Ademas, le estamos valorando como mago?o como manipulador??
Para mi es un mago puro
Saludos

----------


## psiko-pollo

no he visto lo suficiente de todos como para clasificarlos, pero de Lennart Green no he visto nada que no me deje boquiabierto.. en sus manos las cartas cobran vida con una naturalidad que roza la torpeza pero que es la perfeccion..
 Y de españa Carroll   :Wink:

----------


## txitxo0

A mi me gusta mucho como mago, no por sus creaciones, sino por su "parrafada" luis piedrahita, aunque no sea, ni mucho menos el mejor.

En cuanto a Tamariz, yo le he visto en directo, y s es verdad que los juegos que hace son muy "simplones", pero como muy bien decís, hace cosas impresionantes con ellos, además, en "esto es magia" al explicarte el timing, explica, como Tamariz, utiliza un metrónomo, para decir las cosas en el momento justo, y SIEMPRE igual, ya que lo tiene muy, muy, muy estudiado...

A parte de esto, yo no lo he visto entre magos, en alguna convención, ni nada, pero sé de buena  tinta, que cuando el lo está, hace juegos de los más impresionantes, por decirlos así, entre profanos, se lava las manos, y consigue cosas increíbles sin muchas complicaciones,y para quien realmente aprecia lo que hace, pues lo borda...en dos palabras: "BRA VO"

----------


## Oscar-Master

Hay muchos magos buenos de la magia, eso que dicen algunos de que tamariz es un mordisquito, no estoy deacuerdo, porqeu es un buen mago, y a echo mucho por la magia, unque yo sin pensarlo me quedo con Rene, con el gran rene lavand, pera mi es el mejor.Un saludo a todos

----------


## serch651

Creo que seria dificil decir el mejor, todos tienen su encanto, pero para mi punto de vista, tanto por su tecnica como por su simpatía y forma en la que se acerca al publico... a nivel nacional... Tamariz. Tambien he de decir, que la técnica y poesia de Rene me fascina, incluso sabiendo el secreto, cuesta trabajao de ver los movimientos, impresionante.

----------


## Dantestorm

Solo diré una palabra:

TAMARIZ

DE cartomagia, y también el mejor del mundo para mí, (seguido de Pepe Carrol)

----------


## magic pol

A mi me gusta mucho René Lavand, muy poetico y sentimental.

----------


## NicolasMago

Lennart green es fantastico con su forma de manipular las cartas.
El gran tamariz con su punto de locura y delirius tremens cuando esta en el climax del juego.
Y por ultimo, Dani Daortiz simplemente un monstruo.


Saludos a todos desde tierras malacitanas.

Perdon pero se me olvidaba el inolvidable PEPE CARROL, de el no hay que decir mucho porque ya lo demostro antes de marcharse.

----------


## humorymagia

Como se nota que eres Malagueño!!! Aunque razón no te falta, el Gran DaniDaortiz..

Es verdad que Lennart es un bestia, pero Elder me parece tambien bastante bueno...

Sin quitar a los grandes ( para mi ) Juan Tamariz y Pepe Carrol

----------


## Zen

Juan tamariz es un maestro, genio y una de las mentes más creativas y claras de la cartomagia. La prueba definitiva son sus obras...sin contar todo lo que ha hecho por la magia en estos 40 ultimos años.
El que piense que sus juegos son "simples", tendria que verlo haciendo magia para magos.
El publico profano, con él, ve MAGIA, y no necesita ver tecnicas malabarescas, ni tecnicas depuradas (...que la tiene, pero no la muestra). Sencillamente, hace lo que hay que hacer para crear la ilusión.
y ademas.... es nuestro joer!! y se le reconoce mundialmente.

Grandes tambien, Carrol, Daortiz y Gabi.... entre otros.

salud2

----------


## miguelajo

El mejor cartomago de este pais es Miguel Gómez. y punto. :D

----------


## RobertoG

Estoy totalmente deacuerdo contigo Miguel y eso que en España tenemos cartomagos muy buenos ( Dani Daortiz, Gea, Talman, Miguelajo, Jose Quesoyo etc..), pero para mi, Miguel Gómez es el mejor.

Un abrazo

----------


## luis_bcn

porque dices lo de youtube :Confused: 
creo que mientras no digas el truco,no?digo yo.
pero me gustaria mas informacion ya que habia pensado en colgar algunos videos,pero antes prefiero que me des tu opinion
muchas gracias y un saludo.

----------


## tally

Yo sigo una regla, que creía que era universal, porque me la transmitió mi "maestro", pero leyendo vuestros comentarios ya veo que no es una idea generalizada entre los magos.

La regla se basa en la idea siguiente: el objetivo de la magia es ilusionar al público, la mágia no está en la técnica, ni en la dificultad, ni en los artefactos, ni en el mago. Está en el espectador y la única escala fiable para determinar que tan bueno es un juego, la tiene el espectador, no el mago.

En resumen, la regla es: "el mejor mago es el que más gusta al público".

Los magos, por tanto, somos los menos indicados para decir quien es el mejor o el peor mago. Aunque al menos en España, la respuesta del público, si esa encuesta se hiciera, es más que evidente: Tamariz.

----------


## aekold

Para mi uno de los mejores del panorama nacional es Miguel Gomez y con mas trascendencia seria Dai Vernon

----------


## Hastling

Lennart Green, por su ''espectacular y graciosa'' forma de barajear y manipular las cartas.
Pepe Carroll por sus magnificos juego como el suit apparition....
Tamariz por su forma de presentar los juegos.


Sin olvidarme tampoco del Gran Arturo De Ascanio

----------


## Eladio

Amen a Tally, quizás no de una manera tan brusca, pero yo siempre que alguien se queja de que Tamariz no despliegue su tecnica (que lo hace mas de lo que parece), me acuerdo de cuando Vernon hacía magia para magos en lugar de para publico profano, le gustaba meter alguna genialidad automática, casi de principiante, con la que sorprender a estos, conocedores de sus pases de habilidad.

Es decir, el mejor malabarista o el mejor cuentacuentos no son los mejores magos. Lavand puede ser brillante, y Pepe Carrol era un monstruo manipulativo, pero el único que te hace llorar como y cuando quiere de la risa, con el mismo truco que pudiera yo cojer del canuto o de un florensa, para mi es Tamariz

----------


## miguelajo

El mago es aquel que hace llorar de la risa?
Y entonces cual sería el mejor humorista?
Ojo, que no estoy diciendo que Tamariz no sea uno de los más grandes de la Historia...sólo que me chocó el criterio..

----------


## Voidmain

¿Y que criterio sugieres miguelajo? Aclaro que la pregunta no va con malas intenciones, ni un tono desafiante, ni nada por el estilo. No quiero ser el culpable de forzar la marcha de otro de los grandes  :Wink1: 

Realmente tengo curiosidad por el tema. Por ahora no tengo un criterio definido a la hora de escoger "el mejor cartomago". Me parece francamente difícil decantarse por uno en concreto, aunque tampoco es que tenga una cultura mágica demasiado desarrollada.

Los hay que me hacen "sentir", me despiertan algo dentro, una especie de melancolía por la inocencia perdida de la niñez. Otros me asombran con su depurada técnica. Los hay que tienen ese carisma propio del mejor showman y te mantienen dentro del juego.
¿Como diantres se juzga a un cartomago?, pregunto.

De una cosa estoy seguro. Hoy en día, con lo avanzada que está la ciencia (sí sí, ciencia he dicho) del marketing y la promoción,  el criterio de tally me parece absurdo. No te ofendas tally, pero según ese criterio, el mejor mago ahora mismo es David Blaine. 
Puede que hace unos años fuese válido, pero en la magia sucede lo mismo que en la música, el cine o cualquier otro arte... que vivimos en una sociedad que ha adoptado la doctrina de la cultura de masas, la satisfacción inmediata y el "fastfood" intelectual.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Yo creo que la pregunta esta mal planteada. La magia es un arte, no hay criterio para el eso, el arte es todo eso que no se puede expresar con palabras. Igual que no se podría decir quien es el mejor musico clasico, o el mejor pintor... no se podria decir quien es el mejor cartomago, aunque si puedo decirte quien no  :Wink:  

Se podria hablar del cartomago más influtente, con más tecnica, mas cabroncete,... pero el mejor??

----------


## Ale!

Yo lo valoro uniendo 3 terminos: Manipulación, creación y entretenimiento.. y para mi, en españa.. el que más tiene de esas 3 cosas, es decir tecnica depurada (no el mejor, pero si depurada), creación (TPC y mnemonica por destacar dos grandes cosas) y entretenimiento (de eso le sobra) es el gran Tamarizillo!!! y dentro de esas 3... para el público profano es la tercera... y es que un error lo pedona cualquiera... el aburrimiento nadie!!!

Y nos vamos fuera de nuestras fronteras... la verdad es que no conozco apenas magos en profundidad.. .pero últimamente ando enamorandome cada dia más del gran Tommy Wonder... estoy deseando pillar sus libros ya!!!

Ala, un abrazo!

----------


## maximus

¡Qué dificil pregunta y qué más dificil respuesta!

Esto es lo mismo que preguntar, ¿quién ha sido el mejor futbolista, tenista, torero, cocinero, escritor, compositor o director de cine de todos los tiempos?
O como preguntar, ¿a quién quieres más de tus hijos? o ¿a quién quieres más, a tu padre o a tu madre?

Sinceramente, no sabría que contestar a ninguna de estas preguntas y tampoco soy capaz de hacerlo con la que aquí se plantea.
Todos los que se nombran aquí son cartomagos excepcionales e irrepetibles. 
Por lo tanto, la respuesta a esta pregunta, por lo que a mí se refiere, no existe.

Saludos

----------


## oskiper

> Yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Es broma, sólo soy el 5 o el sexto  8).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajja, eres el primero Eidan, ya tienes una legión de fans a lo "Criss Angel" detrás tuyo. Después vienen "maguitos" como Lavand y muy atrás un señor llamado Dai Vernon o algo así.

P.D: Me firmas un autógrafo en una remera de tu club de fans?


Jajajaja, hablando en serio, Eidan es muy bueno, pero si hablo de los mejores cartomagos se me complica... Eso de los ránkings a lo MTV no es muy de mi agrado, sí te digo que disfruto muchísimo de René Lavand, me mata Dai Vernon y bueno, que si empiezo no paro.

----------


## oskiper

> Yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Es broma, sólo soy el 5 o el sexto  8).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajja, eres el primero Eidan, ya tienes una legión de fans a lo "Criss Angel" detrás tuyo. Después vienen "maguitos" como Lavand y muy atrás un señor llamado Dai Vernon o algo así.

P.D: Me firmas un autógrafo en una remera de tu club de fans?


Jajajaja, hablando en serio, Eidan es muy bueno, pero si hablo de los mejores cartomagos se me complica... Eso de los ránkings a lo MTV no es muy de mi agrado, sí te digo que disfruto muchísimo de René Lavand, me mata Dai Vernon y bueno, que si empiezo no paro.

----------


## juan_paños

rene lavand, su magia es (en mi humilde opinion) como una cancion de buen rollito, que te la ponen cuando te despiertas. te hace viajar a otros mundos a traves de sus increibles historias sincronizadas perfectamente con el climax...

un saludo!

----------


## Ignacio Luna

rene lavand (despues de mi)  :Lol:

----------


## sersantos

Quieres mas a tu padre o a tu madre :Confused: 
Es dificil contestar a esa pregunta ,, Vernon, Tamariz, Ascanio...
Probablemente aqui en españa casi todos nos quedemos con tamariz, pero es normal, la gran mayoria de nosotros lo hemos mamado desde pequeños, desde sua apriciones en 1,2,3.. su programa Magia potagia...
Ademas, siempre que hablas a alguien de que practicas magia te hace el gesto del violin invisible jeje..
En definitiva, para mi tamariz es uno de los mas grandes que ha habido en la historia, por su forma de comunicarse con el espectador, por su amor por la magia, por su estudio tan exaustivo de la mnemonica, por lo mushisimo que ha aportado a todos los magos con su enfoque psicologico,pautas de comportamiento etc...

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Os dais cuenta?

 Se leéis toso los post, salen sólo 5 o 6 nombres (Tamariz, Miguel Gómez, Carroll, Lavand, Green...)

 Es lo que yo escribí, que "sólo" era el 5 o 6 mejor del mundo.  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Awin

Hola gente, revivo la llama sobre todo porque Xico Mage ha preguntado por algo parecido a este tema. Lo que pasa que, al igual que a mí, a lo mejor le da cosilla reabrir post antiguos y prefiere abrir hilos con temas parecidos; ya que si no, da la sensacion de que nadie va a seguir contestando (vamos pienso yo) :P

Bueno a lo que iba que me enrollo demasiado :P Para mí los mejores magos son los que me hacen sentir algo y por desgracia ésos son los que hablan mi misma lengua. Por eso dentro, del mundo de los hispano hablantes yo creo que los mejores son:

1. Juan Tamariz, por todo su humor mágico (aparte de todas las cosas que se han dicho arriba)
2. René Lavand por esa poesía mágica tan embaucadora
3. Arturo de Ascanio por toda esa teoría mágica que estudió y nos proporcionó.

Pero vamos que tambien hay grandes como Pepe Carroll, Miguel Ángel Gea, Dani Ortiz etc. etc. (perdón por los que no he nombrado pero es que es un poco tarde y... ) AH y EIDAN!! :P (aunque no tengo el placer de haberle visto).

Además hay que decir también que tenemos la suerte de que en España existen grandes cartomagos y una gran escuela por delante.

Un saludo a todos!

----------


## Fenris

Ya que se reflotó el post, para mi el mejor cartomago es Pepe Carroll.

----------


## Awin

A mi personalmente Pepe Carroll me gusta por esa habilidad tan depurada que tenia, ya que todo lo que hacia parecia facil de realizar. Luego te das cuenta de que no es asi y te frustras un poquito...

Lo que pasa que para mi Pepe perdio mucho ya que en su última etapa cuando se dirigia al público o gastaba bromas con ellos, al final ya no lo hacia de una forma jocosa, si no que en muchas ocasiones ofendia. Pero aun así es muy GRANDE y hay que darle las gracias por lo que hizo.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Chichomaremoto

En cuanto a estudio cartomágico: Gabi, Tamarizillo o Simon Aronson. Incluso podría decir que Marlo
Manejo: Pepe Carroll o los 2 hermanos chiflados estos (aunque el video lo deben de repetir 1000000 veces hasta qe no se vea) Dan y Dave 
Presencia Escénica y Elegancia: René Lavand
Humor: Tamarizillo o Green
En cuanto a mi estilo: Yo

----------


## Tremendo

Para mi hay dos
Rene lavand
Jose Castiñeiras
jejee

----------


## wizz4r

para mi pepe carroll sin duda con su graan elegancia y tecnica

----------


## ricardo77

Pues yo tengo muchos favoritos y que me paecen muy buenos pero los que destacan:

Pepe Carroll
Bill Malone
Dai Vernon
Guy Hollingworth

Estos son los que mas me gustan personalmente pero hay muchos otros que me gustan y que me parecen muy buenos

Saludos

----------


## Magnano

venga va, me aventuro

Daortiz, Lennart, Tamariz, Eidan y yo

----------


## Iban

¿Cuál demonios es el criterio para llegar a hacer esta selección? ¿Alguien de los que ha contestado me lo sabría explicar?

----------


## Awin

El criterio que yo mantengo es el que exijo a un artista, que me entretenga y me divierta (esto no quiere decir que sea todo humor). Por eso yo creo que no hay un SOLO mejor cartomago, ya que depende del momento en que te encuentres, te gustará más escuchar poesía e historias de René Lavand, reirte con las locuras de Juan Tamariz, flipar con la habilidad de Pepe Carroll o disfrutar de la expontaneidad de Dani Daortiz.

En conclusion, que por suerte siempre habrá un mago que se puede adaptar a tus necesidades y siempre podrás disfrutar de la magia.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Que cerrados de miras somos...

----------


## Varo

> espontaneidad de Dani Daortiz.


Yo creo que Dani es todo lo contrario a espontaneo porque con mirar uno de sus libros puedes ver que TODO esta controlado,posibles fallos,salidas,etc...

Solo queria comentar eso :001 005:

----------


## Awin

> Yo creo que Dani es todo lo contrario a espontaneo porque con mirar uno de sus libros puedes ver que TODO esta controlado,posibles fallos,salidas,etc...
> 
> Solo queria comentar eso


Queria decir la *"espontaneidad"*, sabemos que todo esta controlado, pero es la forma que tiene de transmitirlo, que parece que todo lo que hace va saliendo solo... como dice él "no se porque pero sale"  :Smile1:

----------


## Varo

> Queria decir la *"espontaneidad"*, sabemos que todo esta controlado, pero es la forma que tiene de transmitirlo, que parece que todo lo que hace va saliendo solo... como dice él "no se porque pero sale"


Entonces ahi si estoy de acuerdo contigo ;D

----------


## Iban

Por las noches me gusta la música clásica (con mucho estruendo de cuerda y viento). Conduciendo, normalmente rock de los 60. Pero si voy por la calle con auriclares y el MP3, rock de los 90. O, muchas veces, todo mezclado. Me gustan ésas canciones raras que escuché una vez en un sitio... y para levantarme, si es con la radio, prefiero que me sorprendan.

...

¿Eh?... ¿Cómo... cartomagos? Pues sí, básicamente, lo mismo.

----------


## angelilliks

Pues si yo tuviera que hacer un top 5 por cómo me han influido.

Vernon, Gabi, Erdnase (no sé si incluirlo como cartomago), Ascanio y el quinto son las leyendas e historias exageradas que se cuentan entre magos, como nunca han ocurrido se podrían clasificar en anonimo, anda que no tengo yo que agradecerle a esas exageraciones.

----------


## Queen of Hearts

En España sin duda alguna Ascanio; de fuera, 'El profesor' Dai Vernon.

----------


## czt

Yo me quedo con Tamariz

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Sin duda el mejor cartomago para mi, es aquel que me hace olvidar que estoy viendo un cartomago, y me hace ver a un artista.
Ese artista que no podre olvidar nunca.

Abrazo
Ezequiel.

PD:creo que mi voto ya es recontra predesible, asi que me quedo con el pensamineto y no con el nombre.

----------


## azegarra

> Sin duda el mejor cartomago para mi, es aquel que me hace olvidar que estoy viendo un cartomago, y me hace ver a un artista.
> Ese artista que no podre olvidar nunca.
> 
> Abrazo
> Ezequiel.
> 
> PD:creo que mi voto ya es recontra predesible, asi que me quedo con el pensamineto y no con el nombre.


Es decir te refieres a René...
pienso igual.

----------


## nonolandia6

para mi!!! ahora mismo Dani Ortiz y su trabajo en utopia

----------


## cabeto II

> Es decir te refieres a René...
> pienso igual.


No puedo creer que alguien que lleva 5 años en el foro y es miembro estable con casi 400 participaciones reabra un tema de mas de dos años de abandonado.   sin aportar algo nuevo, interesante o importante.

p.d.  Sin desconocer la importancia de Rene  en la magia argentina y mundial.

----------


## nonolandia6

HUY!! Es verdad que gran error, crucifiquemoslo, que inconsciente que es el tio!! como se te ocurre abrir un tema de hace más de dos años!!!!! ajajajaj!! aqui cada uno con sus rollos!! tú si que has aportado mucho con ese comentario

----------


## b12jose

> HUY!! Es verdad que gran error, crucifiquemoslo, que inconsciente que es el tio!! como se te ocurre abrir un tema de hace más de dos años!!!!! ajajajaj!! aqui cada uno con sus rollos!! tú si que has aportado mucho con ese comentario


Es parte de las normas del foro, no revivir hilos antiguos si no es para aportar algo al tema... no son rollos es funcionamiento del foro  :Wink1: 

Por cierto tu comentario si que aporta!!

----------


## luis_bcn

> No puedo creer que alguien que lleva 5 años en el foro y es miembro estable con casi 400 participaciones reabra un tema de mas de dos años de abandonado.   sin aportar algo nuevo, interesante o importante.
> 
> p.d.  Sin desconocer la importancia de Rene  en la magia argentina y mundial.


y yo no puedo creer que alguien que lleva en el foro 4 años  y que solo halla escrito 30 mensajes ,escriba uno para decir esto y ademas tambien sin aportar nada .
para mi  no hay un mejor ,hay muchos y eso es la suerte que tenemos ,cada uno tendfremos nuestra debilidad , bebel,gabi , por nombrar unos pocos

----------


## b12jose

Este hilo se convertirá en un flame en 3, 2, 1...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Señores, toda discusión sobra. 

El hilo se ha reabierto después de dos años. Mal hecho.

No se crucifica a nadie, como dice Jose, son normas del foro para un mejor funcionamiento.

Dicho lo cual, dejo el tema abierto, con la única "condición" de que se siga el debate sano, o se deje morir.

----------


## luis_bcn

Sigo sin entender porque esta mal reabrir un hilo , para eso estan,no?
Las normas del foro dicen que antes de abrir un hilo mires en el buscador,xD

----------


## mayico

Luis... que eres más listo que yo, y yo lo he entendido jejejeje así que no me puedes decir que no comprendes porqué no se puede reabrir.

Lo han explicado, se puede reabrir, pero, si se aporta algo al tema ya escrito, o si se tiene alguna duda a lo escrito, o similar al tema que se está comentando, reabrir para contestar a alguien de hace unos años, y sin aportar nada... eso es lo que n o se debe, porque poder siempre se puede, igual que se pueden borrar todos los post que sigan con la discusión, ya que no nos lleva a ningún lugar mas que a discutir por un mal entendido.

Desde aquí invito a Nanolandia y a cabeto, a participar más activamente en el foro, en las zonas de videos, ya sea exponiendo sus juegos o dando su crítica a los compañeros, y a dejar esta discusión absurda donde las haya, sino es para seguir con el tema.

De seguir la discusión por este lugar, se tendrá que tomar alguna medida. Ya lo ha dicho el Coordinador.

Vamos chicos buen rollo.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> Luis... que eres más listo que yo, y yo lo he entendido jejejeje así que no me puedes decir que no comprendes porqué no se puede reabrir.
> 
> Lo han explicado, se puede reabrir, pero, si se aporta algo al tema ya escrito, o si se tiene alguna duda a lo escrito, o similar al tema que se está comentando, reabrir para contestar a alguien de hace unos años, y sin aportar nada... eso es lo que n o se debe, porque poder siempre se puede, igual que se pueden borrar todos los post que sigan con la discusión, ya que no nos lleva a ningún lugar mas que a discutir por un mal entendido.
> 
> Desde aquí invito a Nanolandia y a cabeto, a participar más activamente en el foro, en las zonas de videos, ya sea exponiendo sus juegos o dando su crítica a los compañeros, y a dejar esta discusión absurda donde las haya, sino es para seguir con el tema.
> 
> De seguir la discusión por este lugar, se tendrá que tomar alguna medida. Ya lo ha dicho el Coordinador.
> 
> Vamos chicos buen rollo.


 :Wink1:  pues tú lo has dicho

----------


## luis_bcn

..............,pues tenéis razón ,jijijijiji
p.d : perdonarme please , pero sigo sin entenderlo ( es broma,jejejje )

----------


## julioso

ya que el post tiene 4 años porque no se reabre para  volver a dar opiniones? la gente cambia de opinion.
claro que hay que mirar si es técnicamente, psicologicamente, presentando el numero....
ya que  mucha magia de rené técnicamente no es perfecta ni muy difucultosa, sin embargo la charla remata la faena.
tamariz junta las dos cosas pero técnicas digamos avanzadas (no dificiles sino modernas) tipo tenkai, snap deal.... no creo que las domine.
mas magos como dani la presentación no son historias y tanto follon, a nivel de espectaculo esta muy bien, claro pensad que una cosa es loq ue se ve y otra lo que lleva detras, es decir cada movimiento tiene su motivo psicológico, técnicamente es muy bueno también, yo no creo que haya un mejor cartomago, hombre no es comparable alguien que empieza como yo con un maestro.
también he de decir que a nivel histórico hay miles de millones de buenos magos, aquí en españa hace no mucho estaba carroll estaba también ascanio...
bueno si esta mal comentar sorry

----------

